# Magura warns of Notubes rotors!



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

here you go:
in the latest issue of german BIKE magazine (11/07) Magura officially warns everyone to use Notubes aluminium disc rotors...

i don't think any further comment is necessary


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

****, that could be a painful way to stop a bike!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

auch...


----------



## sebastian21 (Apr 26, 2005)

translation please?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*no translation needed!*



sebastian21 said:


> translation please?


sorry - there is nothing you can't understand!


----------



## old68 (May 30, 2007)

sebastian21 said:


> translation please?


Warning! It is not safe to put rotors in woodchipper.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Google does such a masterful job of translation:  :skep:

Magura warns forwards Stans aluminum rotors the light disks can break. Ever more more racer the aluminum disks of US use company Stans in connection with Magura Marta SL. Magura this combination a loss warns scheibin is very probable before. In case of an accident with Stans Scheibin (see picture) Magura each adhesion rejects.

I can't help but think of the Monty Python skit where the guy purposefully messes up the Hungarian translation book: _My hovercraft is full of eels_.

The bottom line would seem to be "If you use Stan's rotors with Magura Marta SL brakes and you have a horrible nasty accident, that would be your problem, not ours. We warned ya!"


----------



## Smidge (Oct 25, 2005)

rough translation:

"Magura warns the light disc of Stans aluminum rotors breaks. Ever more Racers use the Alu discs of the US company Stans in connection with the Magura Marta SL. Magura warns of this combination: A failure of the brake in connection with these discs is very probable. In the case of an accident with Stans discs (see picture) Magura rejects [any liability?]"


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy Crap........guess I just talked myself out of switching rotors to Stans........yikes.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

this is nino again trying to discredit stans, not that i think stans stuff is great. i have never
heard of or seen anything like this happen to stans rotors and i have used them and know
alot of others that do. a ton of pros use them too. i think that is more or less magura
covering their ass just as tire mfg warn against liquid tire sealants. hey nino start
a thread stating schwalbe warns against use of eclipse sealant, once that type of sealant
touches their tires you have voided any warranty. i dont see any threads like that 
started by you, but of course you sell that product. it has taken a while but it seems people are finally starting to see you for the tool that you are.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



peabody said:


> this is nino again trying to discredit stans, not that i think stans stuff is great. i have never
> heard of or seen anything like this happen to stans rotors and i have used them and know
> alot of others that do. a ton of pros use them too. i think that is more or less magura
> covering their ass just as tire mfg warn against liquid tire sealants. hey nino start
> ...


i just show people an article out of the latest issue of europes biggest MTB-magazine. i don't care what you do with this info. i thought i better share as theres many,many weight weenies actually using the Martas with Stans rotors.

have a nice day


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

That's Magura doing the "Cover your Arse" thing. Same with Schwalbe and others warning against using sealant. I bet this can happened with a lot of rotors not designed for a particular brake lie the KCNC, Alligator, ebay versions, etc.

If manufactures new half the stuff WW do with their parts, everyones parts would;d have voided warranties.

I bet Magura had a bunch of incidents with these rotors But there might be more to the story as well. I guess the Magura braking power is too much. 

I have NEVER seen a rotor crack like that here or anywhere Stan's or not.
If Stan's rotors were having issues like this it would have been ALL over this board by now. Similar to rim strips in the beginning as well as the rims. We say issues here. I have never seen a complaint about them except for some squealing and lack of full power like stock rotors.

I was thinking of getting some for my Marta SL finally. I will think twice, but I will also take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

What do you want to bet a tree branch went through the rotor and snapped the rotor like that when it came up to the chainstay?


----------



## bandito greg (Dec 23, 2005)

it looks like that rotor was on a bike that was run over with a car...im skeptical about the article to say the least...i just dont see how braking can cause the rotor to warp and twist like that...


----------



## gray bishop (Sep 16, 2006)

bandito greg said:


> it looks like that rotor was on a bike that was run over with a car...im skeptical about the article to say the least...i just dont see how braking can cause the rotor to warp and twist like that...


find that Intense speed record video on youtube with the guy exceeding 130mph, then look at his rotors, that's about the only way you'd get those to warp LIKE THAT
Magura is definitely covering their asses with that ad


----------



## rick (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm betting that disc has come out off their brake dyno and not off an actual bike.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

I would agree that Stan's rotors suck.

But I would also appreciate a moderator doing something about the fact that Nino is always slamming products that compete against his. And when others here post things such as this dis-crediting the products that Nino sells, he says its all crap.

There is a severe conflict of interest with this post, and Nino's posts are always conflicts of the MTBR message board policy.

I have operated a business with sales that likely exceeds Nino's tenfold in the cycling industry, yet I never attempt to sell my parts on this board out of respect for the discourse here. I would like to see the moderators help uphold that. In addition, I always refrain from making comment on items that I sell or sell against. For instance, I join the rotor discussions regularly because I do not sell any types of rotors. I would appreciate for Nino to do the same so that there is less bias in the reviews of these items.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

nino, biased?
you've got to be kidding!


re: Monty Python: _If I said you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me? ... I am no longer infected._


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

chequamagon said:


> I have operated a business with sales that likely exceeds Nino's tenfold in the cycling industry, yet I never attempt to sell my parts on this board out of respect for the discourse here.


Coughliarcough.

Those who haven't figured it out yet... search for everestcycles on ebay, or tim in wis here in the forum archives, theres another handle also... I've got a record of it in my inbox still from a year ago when the last guy asked about him when he had to get paypal involved with a claim.



> making comment on items that I sell or sell against. For instance, I join the rotor discussions regularly because I do not sell any types of rotors.


Anymore that is as there's no demand for Ti rotors, but at the time you were selling them you acted every bit the same way as Nino does. Then there were those Ti forks you sold...


----------



## bandito greg (Dec 23, 2005)

Who cares if nino is selling his parts...are you losing sleep over it? If not then dont worry about it...his posts are usually very imformative and helpful, and its nice to see someone making such lightweight parts...


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Coughliarcough.
> 
> Those who haven't figured it out yet... search for everestcycles on ebay, or tim in wis here in the forum archives, theres another handle also... I've got a record of it in my inbox still from a year ago when the last guy asked about him when he had to get paypal involved with a claim.
> 
> Anymore that is as there's no demand for Ti rotors, but at the time you were selling them you acted every bit the same way as Nino does. Then there were those Ti forks you sold...


Not me dude. Sorry.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nino how did the rotor fail? Was the magazine trying to see at what point it failed at by spinning the rotor and brakes on a lathe?

Like this:









oh and I got the pic from here: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=263142&highlight=glowing


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

nino said:


> here you go:
> in the latest issue of german BIKE magazine (11/07) Magura officially warns everyone to use Notubes aluminium disc rotors...


I normally do not correct English when it is not the posters first language, so no disrespect intended !!!!, but just this once . . .

_"Magura officially warns everyone to use Notubes aluminium disc rotors..."_

I am sure everyone understands the intent of the message - but the above means that Magura are telling everyone that they must use Notubes aluminium disc rotors. Below are a couple of more correct grammatical structures.

_"Magura officially warns everyone to *NOT* use Notubes aluminium disc rotors..."_

or . .

_"Magura officially warns everyone *AGAINST USING* Notubes aluminium disc rotors..."_

Lesson over !   :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ty said:


> _"Magura officially warns everyone to *NOT* use Notubes aluminium disc rotors..."_


But that results in a double negative.

It can be shortened even further: "_Magura officially warns everyone to use tubes!_"


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> But that results in a double negative.
> 
> It can be shortened even further: "_Magura officially warns everyone to use tubes!_"


:lol:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A guy on here laser cut some aluminum rotors, I got my hands on a pair. When I used a 160mm rotor up front, the arms actually folded and crinkled up.

These are the pictures from the guy that made the rotors.


















The inconsistency of aluminum also means that they do not heat up or cool down as evenly. They don't like to stay very true.


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> But that results in a double negative.


This is incorrect sir ! 

There is no double negative in the sentence _"Magura officially warns everyone to NOT use Notubes aluminium disc rotors..."_

I am guessing that you are attempting a sematic trick with the brand name *NO*tubes ! :nono:   

Shame on you !


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

bandito greg said:


> Who cares if nino is selling his parts...are you losing sleep over it? If not then dont worry about it...his posts are usually very imformative and helpful, and its nice to see someone making such lightweight parts...


Agree! Why is everybody always blaming nino? Its that envy?.. Just ignore if you don't like is posts.

About the aluminium rotors... I never believed it was a good choice for a disc brake system... 
When braking aluminium will heat up and eventually will reach a certain temperature that will change the material physical properties, making it softer and easier to bend and break, just like you see in the picture. But even if the rotor doesn't heat that much, aluminium isn't as resilient as steel. Its one of the properties that makes steel a good material for brake rotors. 
The rotor is the picture looks good!  Maybe swapping the rotation direction of the rotor would avoid an early bending bcause the outer of the rotor will be more supported&#8230; You could test that in the lathe machine! Have fun!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

When you consider they were originally intended as a race only item, and even world cup MTB XC courses don't have long sustained downhills, they have short and steep climbs and descents, they were likely fine for the intended purpose but not well suited to general MTB use. Any form of "race only" hardware moved into general use is going to need more caveats and warnings than a drug commercial...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Incidently, aluminium was being used as a disc material for full on DH racing in the early 90s (mountain cycles pro-stop discs) just fine, but not in a wimpy superlight machined out design like the stan's rotors. As to the lasercut rotor mentioned above, just what grade of aluminium was it made from? You can't be doing rotors out of just something cheap like 6061T6.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Nino how did the rotor fail? Was the magazine trying to see at what point it failed at by spinning the rotor and brakes on a lathe?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Ahhh... a good 'old Hope M4 with a floating rotor.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

whats the advantage of lasercut rotors?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

More precise cuts, tooling doesn't wear, straighter cuts than stamping.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Pro Stop's I had on my 1992 San Andreas where huge, 1/8" thick aluminium floating rotors. Definitely not dainty. More like light duty MX style brakes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

IIRC it was 7075.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm glad I'm using Marta's and not Marta SL's

I'm on my second year with my non coated first gen AL rotors...they're GREAT!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

SKullman said:


> I'm glad I'm using Marta's and not Marta SL's


The only difference was the carbon levers and the Magura SL wavy rotors.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> That's Magura doing the "Cover your Arse" thing. Same with Schwalbe and others warning against using sealant. I bet this can happened with a lot of rotors not designed for a particular brake lie the KCNC, Alligator, ebay versions, etc.
> 
> If manufactures new half the stuff WW do with their parts, everyones parts would;d have voided warranties.
> 
> ...


I saw a steel (I think) rotor blow off a brake, in the Trans Rockies.

Really, to get much lighter the rotors will have to provide some lateral strenghting ridges or something. Rather than just relying on wall thickness.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Incidently, aluminium was being used as a disc material for full on DH racing in the early 90s (mountain cycles pro-stop discs) just fine, but not in a wimpy superlight machined out design like the stan's rotors. As to the lasercut rotor mentioned above, just what grade of aluminium was it made from? You can't be doing rotors out of just something cheap like 6061T6.


The Dia-comp disc brakes also had aluminum rotors back in 1994 or so. But as you say, they weren't wimpy, about 1/8" thick from what I remember.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The only way to do lighter rotors properly is probably to go a MMC and run an increased thickness, none of this "coated" aluminium crap that's the same thickness. Many disc brakes will actually tolerate a thicker rotor just fine.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Complete the phrase!

"Magura officially warns everyone to use (inner?)tubed rotors!"

I've had an 8" rotor run over by a car while mounted on a bike. The car ran over the rear wheel (close call!). It bent badly but nothing snapped or broke. Even the hub was fine.

I guess that rotor must have been super heated and subjected to something stupid.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Quarashi said:


> Complete the phrase!
> 
> "Magura officially warns everyone to use (inner?)tubed rotors!"


Woah! _squeelsqueelsqueelSQUEELSQUEEL*POP!*_


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

With an aluminium rotor all it would take is to heat it up enough to get it "soft and flexible" and then have anything catch the rotor (even a traveling wave in the rotor from it "bunching up" behind the caliper). Once it stopped passing smoothly through the pads it would have that sort of train wreck look as it stacked up behind the caliper. If that was a front rotor, that would have been a rude stick through the spokes sort of surprise.  :eekster: Real Wiley Coyote stuff.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Soft and flexible for an Al rotor though is about 800 degrees F.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The only difference was the carbon levers and the Magura SL wavy rotors.


 I know, I was being silly. My rotors are still fine though.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Woah! _squeelsqueelsqueelSQUEELSQUEEL*POP!*_




Hey what about riding v-brakes? You'll have a 26in virtual rotor, ceramic coated, never heating up powerfull stoping power. And I've never seen a disaster like that in a v-brake.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

You* do* get heat buildup in rim brakes as well. Also, I once did a XC race in the pouring rain, and when I came to the one extreme downhill section on the course, I was "along for the ride". I essentially had no brakes. There was a 4-5" deep river running down the course, and the rim was constantly bathed in water. Had I been running disc brakes, this would not have been an issue.

I once also had a rim sidewall with enough wear from rim brakes, that as I rode up a decently steep climb (weight transfer to the back wheel), the sidewall let go, and the tire/tube exploded.

These problems would likely not have happened with disc brakes.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> Hey what about riding v-brakes? You'll have a 26in virtual rotor, ceramic coated, never heating up powerfull stoping power. And I've never seen a disaster like that in a v-brake.


Really, you have never seen a disaster like that in a V-brake?

Its actually quite a bit more common!


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

chequamagon said:


> Really, you have never seen a disaster like that in a V-brake?
> 
> Its actually quite a bit more common!


WOW ! Did the brakes do that to the wheel !?

How did it happen ?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

That looks like a crash, not a v-brake disaster. but looks nice anyway


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I dont have a Dog in this fight, but I'll bet this pic is bogus! Think about it...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Heh... the bent parts of the arms are going in opposing directions, something you'd only get using some pliers. There are also abrasion marks as if something rubbed down the rotor near the bolt holes but the marks aren't uniform and consistent around the rotor.


----------



## ka0t1c07 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yup, that photo looks kinda fishy. Aluminum rotors are intended for XC use, not freeriding or DHing. I used a set of aluminum rotors and they wear down b4 they break. I had my rotors wear down to half of its size because the damn rotor ate up my marta Sl brake pads and I was down to the metal backing. Still brakes hard though. LOL By the way, the rotors were still perfectly true. Im a light weight rider and I will try them again if my pockets permit.

23lbs. and on a Jenny craig diet Stumpjumper 130 carbon.

Tin


----------



## unit (Nov 24, 2005)

*I do not know much, but*

I think that the rotor on that "poster" is probably a Stans rotor, and it probably actually failed under some extreme conditions to result in what you see.

I could provide a bunch of conjecture as to what I would expect a rotor to look like when it failed, or what the conditions were for the failure on that poster. (honestly, that rotor on the lefty in this thread is more interesting...I would have expected it to fracture and shear...I suspect it would have had the system had a bit more inertia behind it).

What I find so interesting, is the mention of a brand name in this poster. I would expect most companies would run the idea past their legal department where it would be cleansed to something that does not call out another company directly and invite legal action.

The real issue here is how likely is this to happen under the conditions that *YOU* ride in?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Umm, no. its a bogus picture!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gary H said:


> Umm, no. its a bogus picture!


well the magazine "article" is real.... I wonder if Bike has anything against stans to just fake something like that...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

The interesting thing is comparative advertising is forbidden in Germany, the last I knew, but this could be a slick way to skirt around it.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

crisillo said:


> well the magazne "article" is real.... I wonder if Bike has anything against stans to just fake something like that...


I have no idea and like I said before, I have no Dog in this fight. However, I know a little about aluminum and how it fails, and what I dont know about photograhy, I know some folks that do. I should know something later.

My job is to tell mechanical engineers what they did wrong in their designs. I'm not into titles but mine is engineering lab tech if that matters. Basicially I test things untill they fail and determine the reason why. Kinda like those Consumer Product magazine guys but without the white lab coat.

Aluminum breaks before it bends unless heated. The twists of that rotor did not happen due to heat related friction caused by the pads regardless of being used for downhill or not. Thats BS! That rotor was intentially destroyed for a photo op and most likely photo manipulated with software like something from Adobe.

The bends, the twists and the breakages are inconsistant with a rotational thing like a brake rotor in a failure. Some of the bends are inwards, some are outwards and some are just too perfect in how the twist was made to look. The consistant curvature is the give away.

Ill bet $10 that that rotor was intentially heated and destroyed to make a negative point that I care nothing about. And then it was photoshopped!

Any takers? :nono:


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

chequamagon said:


> Really, you have never seen a disaster like that in a V-brake?
> 
> Its actually quite a bit more common!


Well that rotor is screwed by crash or brake is irrelevant


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I would guess that a very hot aluminium rotor would start to warp and run out of true, and if it was still clamped in the pads you'd have a travelling wave in the rotor surface in front of the clamping point until it wobbled or deformed enough to catch the leading edge of the pad or caliper and then it would stack up and have the braking surface torn off as it was pushed against the caliper. Like a train wreck at the mouth of a tunnel. Or like a potter turning a clay pot on a potter's wheel and have it get wobbly. I'd bet it's more likely to have happened on a brake dyno than a bike.


----------



## Nevegal (Feb 26, 2006)

"...and then this one time, at band camp, I stuck a Stan's rotor..."

:eekster:   

Seriously though, I love Magura's and Stan's products - including their rotors. I've never seen a problem with either one. Both companies make top notch products. And yes, that photo does look very fishy. How in the hell is a rotor going to get that damaged? Maybe if a crocodile used it as a dental pick but surely not from being paired up with a Marta SL caliper!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Gary H said:


> I have no idea and like I said before, I have no Dog in this fight. However, I know a little about aluminum and how it fails, and what I dont know about photograhy, I know some folks that do. I should know something later.
> 
> My job is to tell mechanical engineers what they did wrong in their designs. I'm not into titles but mine is engineering lab tech if that matters. Basicially I test things untill they fail and determine the reason why. Kinda like those Consumer Product magazine guys but without the white lab coat.
> 
> ...


I'll take you on that. I thought it myself.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

peabody said:


> this is nino again trying to discredit stans, not that i think stans stuff is great. i have never
> heard of or seen anything like this happen to stans rotors and i have used them and know
> alot of others that do. a ton of pros use them too. i think that is more or less magura
> covering their ass just as tire mfg warn against liquid tire sealants. hey nino start
> ...


There are many good points above.

I don't use these rotors, but boy are there a lot of racers using them. I know that Stans does not give these for free to the Pros, and that speaks volumes to their value in xc racing. I personally would be worried about dragging these down some long ass mtn descent, but that may be outside the scope of use of these rotors.

Nino is certainly being selective in which products he's pushing, and which he is speaking poorly of. If the correlation of dissing products in direct competition with items he sells continues, there will be warnings followed by temporary or permanent ban. This very issue is a problem with a couple other forums, and other 'vendors'.

The weight forum is a useful one, and dear to me. Let's keep it on the right track.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*sorry....*



rensho said:


> There are many good points above.
> 
> I don't use these rotors, but boy are there a lot of racers using them. I know that Stans does not give these for free to the Pros, and that speaks volumes to their value in xc racing. I personally would be worried about dragging these down some long ass mtn descent, but that may be outside the scope of use of these rotors.
> 
> ...


i'm just showing a warning which was printed in europes biggest MTB magazine. i thought this was some useful info. that was Maguras intention as well so they printed it in there.

what you guys do with such info is up to you.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes and its amazing what you consider useful is stuff about products who are your major competitors (although really you're a bit player in the scheme of things compared to who you're always dissing) or your own products, but anything else people post up about is useless info.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Yes and its amazing what you consider useful is stuff about products who are your major competitors (although really you're a bit player in the scheme of things compared to who you're always dissing) or your own products, *but anything else people post up about is useless info*.


I thought that was isolated, but I guess not. I remember when I called him on the lies about Hope rotors and mentioned how I have SIX sets of Hope brakes and rotors, and others came forth refuting his mentions and NONE of us with treated with any bit of credibility. More like he mocked us.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh totally... I post up actual weights of good enough for DuraAce/XTR 4mm plastic shifter housing and they're lighter per meter than either carbon or aluminium nokons (which he sells) and its useless info apparently. I mean pro racers find the stuff useful but not nino apparently because he can't make a buck off it. I think its neat also how he uses the forum as future advertising for stuff he doesn't have in quantity to sell yet, to see if people will wanna buy it. The 140mm rear rotors and titanium cassettes for example. See me, if I'm gonna sell something... unlike oh, beyondbikes, I physically wanna have the stuff in stock first.... and only then after I've bought a classified ad for the stuff would I put a link into the forums and a post about it, and I clearly title my posts as SPAM. Ya know...like...the forum rules say yer supposed to. Should go into the sticky or something to read his ebay seller account item list before believing anything he posts about.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

In addition to all the bogus calls of he German bike article, the rotor in question looks like a Galfer 160mm rotor!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> You* do* get heat buildup in rim brakes as well. Also, I once did a XC race in the pouring rain, and when I came to the one extreme downhill section on the course, I was "along for the ride". I essentially had no brakes.


I guess you never rode ceramic rims and green pads? Ceramic rims have essentially no heat build-up on the rims and better wet stopping power. :thumbsup:

And even standard rims won't wear through if you simply inspect them every so often and make sure they aren't paper thin!


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

rick said:


> I'm betting that disc has come out off their brake dyno and not off an actual bike.


Exactly what I was thinking. For a rotor to do that, steel or aluminum, is would have to be subjected to some pretty intense heat.


----------



## DaGoat (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone know why Stan's pulled their Aluminum Rotors? Wonder if it had something to do with this... I use them on my race rig and really like them but they've been discontinued. Anyone know of another supplier? I checked out Http://www.Carbon-Ti.com but I hear they are expensive!!!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

www.scrubcomponents.com


----------



## DaGoat (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow... those are LIGHT. I believe the Stan's were like 59 grams... these things at 42 grams are sweet. They are expensive, but I think the Stans were like $90 a rotor, so I guess it's all relative....

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Been running mine for a year and a half with no problems, recently went back to steel on the front just for more braking power (which was my only comment about these rotors), not becuse of any problems.

Just so you know what kind of rider I am: 145 lbs, I would classify myself as an Expert XC racer, so-so fast but not crazy on the downhill stuff.... I could never see myself "melting" a Stan's rotor.

Oh, been running the ZTR race wheels for every day riding for a year also with no problems..


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> Hey what about riding v-brakes? You'll have a 26in virtual rotor, ceramic coated, never heating up powerfull stoping power. And I've never seen a disaster like that in a v-brake.


I put temp stickers on my v brake rims a while back, avid sd-ti's on cane creek wam team wheels (w/ ti spokes, sweet wheels)... anyway, on a 3 mile, 1500' powerline road descent, they got to 180F. While with v's you'll never see temps that can mess w/ the rim's material properties, you can pop tires.

The same descent w/ disks, hope mono minis, 160f, 140r, while not really more powerful per se than the v's, made my hands hurt less...ymmv.

BM


----------



## slackerbri78 (Feb 23, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> In addition to all the bogus calls of he German bike article, the rotor in question looks like a Galfer 160mm rotor!


They only have drilling for 6-bolt in the pic where Stans rotors are drilled for 4-bolt as well as 6-bolt. It would seem they are covering their ass but it's unfair to use what I would consider a fraudulent example.

On a similar note, I was the owner of one of the first pairs of Magura Marta brakes in the USA and on my 2nd ride with them on a decent sized downhill one popped and blew brake fluid all over my rotor.


----------

